# Alu 12 maaaaaagnifique !!!!!!



## powerbook867 (20 Février 2003)

qu'il est beau l'alu 12, qu'il est beau l'alu 12, qu'il est beau l'alu 12, qu'il est beau l'alu 12. ( oui j'essaie de me persuader qu'il est beau )

Ma reflexion intime n'a besoin d'aucun commentaire des petits roquets alu12 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





je veux juste apprendre ( sans rire ) à dire  : qu'il est beau l'alu 12! qu'il est beau l'alu 12 !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon c'est pas gagné d'avance, je sais  !  mais je compte coller un poster de l'alu 12 dans ma chambre, devant mon lit ! Qui sais, peut être que j'attraperai le virus Alu12 durant la nuit, il paraît qu'il rend neneu....


----------



## melaure (20 Février 2003)

Attention l'aluminium est toxique quand il chauffe ...


----------



## powerbook867 (20 Février 2003)

Non, c'est vrai ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pourtant il paraît que c'est le dessert des petits roquets ! ils en raffolent !


----------



## nato kino (20 Février 2003)

rrzzzzzzz... rrzzzzzzz... rrzzzzzzzz...


----------



## melaure (20 Février 2003)

Allez debout, les Daltons se sont évadés !!!


----------



## nato kino (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Allez debout, les Daltons se sont évadés !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
À attaquer comme ça le nouvel Al12, ils vont pas rester longtemps en cavale, ces Daltons là...


----------



## powerbook867 (20 Février 2003)

J'avais pourtant dis que ma réflexion ne nécessitait aucun commentaire..... ( A bon roquet, salut ! )


----------



## Frodon (20 Février 2003)

Quel sujet constructif!!


----------



## nato kino (20 Février 2003)

ça va encore finir au bar tout ça !!


----------



## Jacen (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * ça va encore finir au bar tout ça !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]Au bar? dans la chambre oui, et avec une paire deux baffes!

P.S : malgré tout je partage son avis, les Alu sont tout sauf des chef d'oeuvres :/


----------



## Onra (20 Février 2003)

Je vois pas bien pourquoi ce topic est dans le forum PowerBook. Je le verrai plutot dans le bar, comme 'tanplan, ou dans le forum reagissez...

Un p'tit saut ?


----------



## Foguenne (20 Février 2003)

A bon ? On est pas au Bar ? Bon ben à la prochaine alors.


----------



## Jacen (20 Février 2003)

Moi je dis : pouuubelllee


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jacen:</font><hr /> * Moi je dis : pouuubelllee   * 

[/QUOTE]

me le dans la mienne alors


----------



## Jacen (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

me le dans la mienne alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]Si ce topic en est digne, j'ai peur de ce que l'on peut y trouver


----------



## florentdesvosges (20 Février 2003)

Oui oui : direction Le Bar !!!


----------



## nato kino (20 Février 2003)

pas la peine... Qu'on le ferme tout de suite et que l'on passe à autre chose.


----------



## Yip (20 Février 2003)

Tu as oublié les accents circonflexes sur mââââââgnifique, ça sonne mieux dans la moquerie.

Si ta réflexion était vraiment intime, tu aurais dû la garder pour toi.

La prochaine fois enregistre toi et profite de tes cogitations tout seul, ça nous reposera.


Ouaf,ouaf !


----------



## Jacen (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * La prochaine fois enregistre toi et profite de tes cogitations tout seul, ça nous reposera.
* 

[/QUOTE]c'est de l'incitation à la masturbation intellectuelle ça :/


----------



## powerbook867 (20 Février 2003)

qu'il est beau l'alu 12, qu'il est beau l'alu 12, qu'il est beau l'alu 12, qu'il est beau l'alu 12. ( oui j'essaie de me persuader qu'il est beau )
Ma reflexion intime n'a besoin d'aucun commentaire des petits roquets alu12 
je veux juste apprendre ( sans rire ) à dire : qu'il est beau l'alu 12! qu'il est beau l'alu 12 !! 
Bon c'est pas gagné d'avance, je sais ! mais je compte coller un poster de l'alu 12 dans ma chambre, devant mon lit ! Qui sais, peut être que j'attraperai le virus Alu12


----------



## melaure (20 Février 2003)

Du calme p867 ! De toute façon tu ne vas pas changer de machine alors que la tienne est récente ? Tu y gagnieras quoi ? Un proc un petit peu plus puissant et un design moyen ... bof ...


----------



## Onra (20 Février 2003)

Moi aussi je le trouve bôôôôôôô le PôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôwerBook 12"


----------



## steph75 (20 Février 2003)

Oh oui un allu book encore, encore, encore oh oui encore !!!


----------



## HannaUkraine (20 Février 2003)

Hello,

moi trouve tres dur les gens critiques powerbook 867 car trouve cela incorect tant haine car nouveau powerbook aluminium12 tres laid aussi. Francais , patrie droit de homme, plus maintenant !

Hanna


----------



## minime (20 Février 2003)

Dobryï den, tchy vy hovoryte po-oukraïnsky ? Skilky vy maïete rokiv ? Vy maïete Wanadoo ?


----------



## Onra (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MiniMe:</font><hr /> * Dobryï den, tchy vy hovoryte po-oukraïnsky ? Skilky vy maïete rokiv ? Vy maïete Wanadoo ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Pretty cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MiniMe is answering in Russian now...


----------



## nato kino (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par HannaUkraine:</font><hr /> *

 Francais , patrie droit de homme, plus maintenant !

Hanna   * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est le "GAULOIS-SPIRIT" !!


----------



## obportus (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * qu'il est beau l'alu 12, qu'il est beau l'alu 12, qu'il est beau l'alu 12, qu'il est beau l'alu 12. ( oui j'essaie de me persuader qu'il est beau )
Ma reflexion intime n'a besoin d'aucun commentaire des petits roquets alu12 
je veux juste apprendre ( sans rire ) à dire : qu'il est beau l'alu 12! qu'il est beau l'alu 12 !! * 

[/QUOTE]

Bon je crois qu'on le perd là ! Il faut que quelqu'un l'achève. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ce genre de message un peu SM, ça m'énerve.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obportus:</font><hr /> * 

Bon je crois qu'on le perd là ! Il faut que quelqu'un l'achève. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

Là ça va pas être facile ! il vient de se dédoubler  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Une vraie poupée russe


----------



## ficelle (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Là ça va pas être facile ! il vient de se dédoubler  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Une vraie poupée russe 









* 

[/QUOTE]

dédoublé, mais deja emputé d'une moitié


----------



## mija (21 Février 2003)

Dobryï den=Bonjour, en tchèque


----------



## HannaUkraine (21 Février 2003)

Much French here is uncouth individuals and misses education! I am
really décues by reading these messages and yet I like France.

Hanna.


----------



## minime (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par mija:</font><hr />Dobryï den=Bonjour, en tchèque

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas "dobrý den" en tchèque ?

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par HannaUkraine:</font><hr />I am really décues by reading these messages and yet I like France.

[/QUOTE]

Moi aussi i'm really déçu que tu ne parles pas un mot d'ukrainien.


----------



## Onra (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par HannaUkraine:</font><hr /> * Much French here is uncouth individuals and misses education! I am
really décues by reading these messages and yet I like France.

Hanna.    * 

[/QUOTE]

Moi aussi je suis vraiment disappointed que tu ne puisses pas aligner deux phrases correctes en anglais


----------



## HannaUkraine (21 Février 2003)

Privetik 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



otrymav 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




))))))
DYAKUYU 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)))))))

Ty otrymav denegky?

me, d'ukrainia, français trop betes à comprendre langue de me, so write in french !


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2003)

buen dia, tudo beim hanna ?


----------



## HannaUkraine (21 Février 2003)

Privetik Alem !

Ty otrymav denegky?


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2003)

verstäh iik nikt !


----------



## HannaUkraine (21 Février 2003)

Français pas intelligents, français confondre langue et langue ukrainien !


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2003)

fodes...


----------



## HannaUkraine (21 Février 2003)

Fodes ??
What ?


----------



## mercutio (21 Février 2003)

très intéressant,    vraiment


----------



## Onra (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par HannaUkraine:</font><hr /> * me, d'ukrainia, français trop betes à comprendre langue de me, so write in french ! * 

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par HannaUkraine:</font><hr /> * Français pas intelligents, français confondre langue et langue ukrainien !   * 

[/QUOTE]

To stupid to understand ? Not intelligent ?
Where do you really come from ? You're posting here for the first time just for givin a lesson, is this a coincidence ?... I'm not sure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You think you're so brilliant, so why you did not answer to MiniMe ??? The Ukrainian language is a problem for you ? A little bit curious isn't it ?

No way


----------

